# How to multi quote in a post.



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

I have noticed that a few people still don't know how to multi quote in a thread quoting posts from other forum users. I have therefor taken it upon myself to start this thread on how to use the multi quote function.

Mods please make this a sticky if you think it's a good idea.


Look at the bottom right of my post. You will see three buttons, the one on the far left being the quote button. Hover over the middle button (second to the right). That is the multi quote button.

Push this button on the posts you wish to quote (it will turn red once clicked), one after another in the order you wish. Then once done I believe you click the normal quote button and it multi quotes.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

You learn something new everyday! :no1:


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Rou said:


> I have noticed that a few people still don't know how to multi quote in a thread quoting posts from other forum users. I have therefor taken it upon myself to start this thread on how to use the multi quote function.
> 
> Mods please make this a sticky if you think it's a good idea.
> 
> ...





Shadow_Eyed said:


> You learn something new everyday! :no1:




you sure do


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

A friend has sent me the information to provide you with pictures of the quote buttons if you are unable to find them..

Here is the normal quote button:










Here is the multi quote button: 














Credit: Thanks Siman : victory:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Rou said:


> A friend has sent me the information to provide you with pictures of the quote buttons if you are unable to find them..
> 
> Here is the normal quote button:
> 
> ...


W'oot gotta love the credit! 

And no problem darling all credit goes to you for making the thread to help those in need of multi-quoting! lol


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Rou said:


> I have noticed that a few people still don't know how to multi quote in a thread quoting posts from other forum users. I have therefor taken it upon myself to start this thread on how to use the multi quote function.
> 
> Mods please make this a sticky if you think it's a good idea.
> 
> ...


 great thanks

thats great thanks always wondered how to do it :no1:



Shadow_Eyed said:


> You learn something new everyday! :no1:





negri21 said:


> you sure do





Rou said:


> A friend has sent me the information to provide you with pictures of the quote buttons if you are unable to find them..
> 
> Here is the normal quote button:
> 
> ...





Siman said:


> W'oot gotta love the credit!
> 
> And no problem darling all credit goes to you for making the thread to help those in need of multi-quoting! lol


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks rou always wondered how to do it :no1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Rou said:


> I have noticed that a few people still don't know how to multi quote in a thread quoting posts from other forum users. I have therefor taken it upon myself to start this thread on how to use the multi quote function.
> 
> Mods please make this a sticky if you think it's a good idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks... never knew how to do this before...:blush:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

alnessman said:


> thanks rou always wondered how to do it :no1:





alnessman said:


> great thanks
> 
> thats great thanks always wondered how to do it :no1:





Siman said:


> W'oot gotta love the credit!
> 
> And no problem darling all credit goes to you for making the thread to help those in need of multi-quoting! lol





Rou said:


> A friend has sent me the information to provide you with pictures of the quote buttons if you are unable to find them..
> 
> Here is the normal quote button:
> 
> ...





negri21 said:


> you sure do





Shadow_Eyed said:


> You learn something new everyday! :no1:





Rou said:


> I have noticed that a few people still don't know how to multi quote in a thread quoting posts from other forum users. I have therefor taken it upon myself to start this thread on how to use the multi quote function.
> 
> Mods please make this a sticky if you think it's a good idea.
> 
> ...





bradhollands999 said:


> Thanks... never knew how to do this before...:blush:


Sorry for quoting everyones reply i was just seeing if it works.
Thanks for that! I didnt know how to do it.:no1:


----------



## Onlinebug (Feb 27, 2008)

Now all the nubs are gonna do this  I thought I was special :'(


Lew.


----------



## spud100 (Mar 6, 2008)

Megabrad 666 said:


> Sorry for quoting everyones reply i was just seeing if it works.
> Thanks for that! I didnt know how to do it.:no1:





alnessman said:


> thanks rou always wondered how to do it :no1:


Ditto!!! Cool!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

i only have the one button and its the quote one, not the multi quote? :blush:


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> i only have the one button and its the quote one, not the multi quote? :blush:



You do? Well i've not had anyone come to me with that one before. Try it again now as you may have had an error uploading the page. 

Let me know how it goes.

P.s. Althoguh i'm sure it will not be affected by this but what form of account are you using? As in paid or not? - I am using an account that I do not pay so doubt it will affect you but just incase. : victory:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> i only have the one button and its the quote one, not the multi quote? :blush:


the square button next to it on the right with the paper on and " mark and small + sign in it is the multi quote button!

: victory:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Thanks... never knew how to do this before...:blush:


Hahaha, you sure didn't  Now I cant mock you  :flrt:



Onlinebug said:


> Lew.


*Lewlew :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

Rou said:


> I have noticed that a few people still don't know how to multi quote in a thread quoting posts from other forum users. I have therefor taken it upon myself to start this thread on how to use the multi quote function.
> 
> Mods please make this a sticky if you think it's a good idea.
> 
> ...





Shadow_Eyed said:


> You learn something new everyday! :no1:





negri21 said:


> you sure do


Have often wondered how this was done but didn't like to ask, thanks a lot this will be a great help in the future


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

well i defo only had the one quote button but have got three buttons now so am happy! thanks for your help! : victory:


----------

